# Coolest Looking Smallmouth



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I caught this Smallie 2 years ago and of all the Smallmouths that I've caught the amazing pattern on this fish stands out as the coolest in my eyes.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, that is unique. Very cool.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Dang dude that is an awesome looking fish! Looks better than any I've ever caught. I did have one once that was very dark and almost an orange-brown in color.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a cool looking fish. This last summer I hooked a nice smallie that looked like a solid brown. I left the fish in the water while I got my cell phone out of my pocket and the solid colored fish was now all lit up with dark bars on it.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

How's come we don't see more of
your outings post's BR?


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool fish...good meeting you this summer.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool indeed, thx for sharing. 





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Very pronounced markings, moreso than any that I have encountered, and I've encountered a ton of them. Also no rhyme or reason to the markings.

Very unique fish! You've got to love smallies!!!


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

This fish is what they call a mean mouth bass isn't it? Looks exactly the same when you google it.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RNeiswander said:


> This fish is what they call a mean mouth bass isn't it? Looks exactly the same when you google it.


Winner winner chicken dinner!

That "Smallie" is likely a Hybrid! Very rare, Very Cool!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Awesome fish!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Plain Ol' Smallie IMO! Smallmouth as well as Largemouth have the ability to pronounce their markings and after a few pics this fish really darkened up.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bank runner said:


> Plain Ol' Smallie IMO! Smallmouth as well as Largemouth have the ability to pronounce their markings and after a few pics this fish really darkened up.


Yea, but I tend to side with BMustang. I've caught about a bazillion Smallies in my time, and seen a whole lot of cool color patterns, and i've never seen one like that, especially with the spots up on top combined with the tiger stripes.

Looks identical to a Mean Mouth:
https://www.google.com/search?q=mea...AP3oYDoAQ&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1437&bih=779&dpr=1


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Yea, but I tend to side with BMustang. I've caught about a bazillion Smallies in my time, and seen a whole lot of cool color patterns, and i've never seen one like that, especially with the spots up on top combined with the tiger stripes.
> 
> Looks identical to a Mean Mouth:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mea...AP3oYDoAQ&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1437&bih=779&dpr=1


Camo Smallies baby, Camo Smallies!!

My disagreement here is in no way meant to be argumentative but rather to continue the discussion of this most interesting topic on forward. I am no expert but my experience and knowledge is telling me this is just a rare and extremely BEAUTIFUL smallmouth bass. 

I caught this one pictured below a few weeks ago that is very similar in color. Probably the most beautiful Camo Smallie I've ever caught. It was only a 14.5" smallmouth but it had an awesome pattern similar to the OP pic. I wish the camera's flash wouldn't have drowned the color out as much. 










As to the link to pics of Meanmouth bass . . it looks to me like most of those pics are just plain pretty smallmouth. Some may well be a meanmouth but not many. I understand meanmouth to be extremely rare. 

One really cool thing I learned years ago about smallmouth is there ability to change color like a Chameleon. They don't do so as fast or deep in color spectrum as the Chameleon but they do have the ability to change the pattern and color of their scales to suit their underwater environment. Its Camo baby and this one by the OP is dressed in full color camo!


----------

